# looking for agricultural product importers



## nlhaison87 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi all,
We are a Vietnamese export company specialized in wood chips and wood pellets. As far as we know, these are the two products which Australia is exporting globally. Currently, we would like to expand our business through exporting agriculture products (Excluled livestock and poultry) such as: roasted coffee, pepper, cashew and so on. Thanks to the available relationship with local farmers, we are able to supply a large amount of different agricultural products to Australian market where consumers put product quality on top.
If you are interested in, please do not hesitate to contact us in this box or via number: 0401084779.
Thank you.


----------

